# Street Wars: Constructor Underworld



## jazzreiden (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everybody. I have a problem concerning a game called Street Wars: Constructor Underworld. I can install it just fine, but when I start the .exe file, it gives me a blank screen. I know the game is running correctly, I can hear the audio, but I can't see a thing. After minimizing and then resizing it, the video will be present, but it's like a screenshot: I can't do anything and it's only a picture of what the game was like at the given moment. I tried running with different compatibility settings but it didn't make any difference.

FYI, I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

it could be that the game is configured on a resolution not compatible with your monitor, when you are in the game try to hit Alt + Enter on your keyboard and see if the game turns into Window, if it does, go to the graphics settings and lower the resolution and or refresh rate


----------



## jazzreiden (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks.

Well, I tried hitting Alt + Enter and it goes into windowed mode but the screen is a mess. Not really sure how to describe it. However, I can see the cursor so I go to the settings but there aren't any options to change screen resolution and refresh rate.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

if this is an old game try to run it in compatibility mode with Windows XP SP3
just right click on the game's shortcut and choose properties -> Compatibility, tick run this game in compatibility with
choose XP SP3

it seems that the game has an only resolution of 800 x 600


----------



## jazzreiden (Apr 11, 2012)

I've already tried all the different compatibility settings. None of them work. I also tried using a program to force it into windowed mode. Didn't work.


----------

